# How does Donte Greene fit on this team???



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Just curious if you guys think he will get alot of minutes this year with you guys in rebuilding mode. I know guys like Salmons and Garcia stepped up when Artest was out last year, but I dont know if they are in your long term future. So I guess the question is where do you see Donte fitting in, and will he be able to play big role on this team? or will likely ride the pine alot and play behind Salmons and Garcia..(im just curious cuz im a offline fantasy draft and I dont know if I should pick up Anthony Randolph or Green with my last pick. I think both will be good, but I want to pick the guy who get the most minutes)...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Hard for me to say, since living in NE I have relatively limited Kings' exposure (but I am a Kings fan). I'd say at the wings, K-Mart and Salmons start, and Garcia's the first backup to both positions. Maybe they use a 4-man rotation at the 2 and 3, in which case Greene would likely see good backup minutes. If they use a 3-man, I can't see him getting meaningful minutes unless he beats out Garcia.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

what other players are available? Neither will probably see many minutes.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

^ I think Randolph will get good minutes. right now it's between Ranolph n Speights...


----------

